# samba fills dmesg with unwanted netfilter messages [Solved]

## sorcerer25

after installing new gentoo, and samba, i see a lot of verbose netfilter messages in dmesg, and i don't want them there  :Sad: 

sample of messages:

[4295346.209000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=eth0 len=237

[4295346.209000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:138 192.168.1.255:138 L=237 S=0x00 I=12 F=0x4000 T=64

[4295612.485000] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

[4295612.563000] ip_conntrack version 2.1 (6143 buckets, 49144 max) - 248 bytes per conntrack

[4295646.209000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4295646.209000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=eth0 len=237

[4295646.209000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:138 192.168.1.255:138 L=237 S=0x00 I=13 F=0x4000 T=64

[4295646.209000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4295646.209000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=eth0 len=237

[4295646.209000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:138 192.168.1.255:138 L=237 S=0x00 I=14 F=0x4000 T=64

[4295798.957000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4295798.957000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=96

smb.conf:

# Global parameters

[global]

        workgroup = SORCERY

        netbios name = LINUXSERVER

        server string = LINUXSERVER

#       bind interfaces only = Yes

        security = SHARE

        encrypt passwords = Yes

        update encrypted = Yes

        null passwords = Yes

        root directory = /

        passwd program = /usr/bin/smbpasswd

        log level = 0

        log file = /var/log/samba/%m.log

        preferred master = No

        local master = Yes

        domain master = No

        dns proxy = Yes

        wins support = Yes

        admin users = sorcerer

#       unix extensions = no

[R]     

        path = /

        username = sorcerer

        guest account = sorcerer

        valid users = sorcerer

        force user = root

        force group = root

        read only = No

emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r3 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.12-gentoo-r10-jc2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r10-jc2 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/bind /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" http://ftp.roedu.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.roedu.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.lug.ro/gentoo http://ftp.lug.ro/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.romnet.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.romnet.org/gentoo/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext 64bit 7zip GAPING_SECURITY_HOLE S3TC X X509 Xaw3d a52 aac aalib abook acl acpi activefilter ada adns aim alsa amr amuled ansi apache2 apm arts asm atlas atm audiofile authfile avi bash-completion batch bcmath berkdb bidi bigpatch bindist bitmap-fonts blas bluetooth bmp bonobo bootsplash browserplugin buttons bzip2 bzlib calendar caps cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cegui cg chasen chroot clamav corba cpdflib crypt cscope css ctype cups curl curlwrappers custom-cflags customlog cvsgraph daap db2 dba dbase dbm dbmaker dbus dbx dedicated devmap dga dhcp dio directfb divx4linux dlloader dnd doc dpms dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 ecc edl eds elf emacs emacs-w3 emboss encode epiphany erandom escreen esd ethereal etwin evo examples exif expat experimental extensions extraengine fam fastcgi fbcon fbdev fbsplash ffmpeg fftw finger fits flac flash flatfile flood foomaticdb fortran fping freetds freetype ftp fuse gb gcc-libffi gcj gd gdbm geoip ggi gif gimp gimpprint ginac gitsendemail gkrellm glade glut glx gmp gnome gnustep gnutls gopher gphoto2 gpm gs gsnd gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile gzip hal hardened haskell howl hpn html http httpd hyperwave-api icc icc-pgo iconv icp icq id3 idea idn ifc image imagemagick imap imlib imlib2 inifile inline innodb inode insecure-savers iodbc ipalias irc irda jabber jack jasper java java-internal javacomm javascript jcs jfs jikes jimi jit joystick jp2 jpeg jpeg2k junit jython kadmos kakasi kcal kde kdeenablefinal kdepim kdexdeltas kerberos kqemu krb4 ladcca lame lapack largeterminal lcd lcms leim lesstif libcaca libdsk libedit libg++ libgda libsamplerate libvisual libwww linuxthreads-tls lirc live lj lm_sensors logitech-mouse logmail logrotate logwatch ltsp lzo lzw m17n-lib mad maildir maildrop mailwrapper matroska mbrola mcal mccp md5sum memlimit menubar messages metar mew mgetty mhash mikmod milter mime mimencode ming mixer mjpeg mkconfig mmap mmx mmxext mng mnogosearch mod mod_irc mod_pubsub mode-force mode-owner mode-paranoid modperl mono monolithic mopac7 motif mouse mozcalendar mozdevelop mozilla mozsvg mozxmlterm mp3 mp4live mpd-mad mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4 mpi mplayer mschap msdav msession msn msnextras mssql muine multi-tty multipleip multislot multitarget musepack mysql mysqli mythtv mzscheme nagios-dns nagios-game nagios-ntp nagios-ping nagios-ssh nas nautilus ncurses neXt net netbeans netcdf nethack netpbm network neural new-login nextaw nfs nhc98 nls nptl nsplugin nspr ntfs ntlm numarray numeric nvidia oav objc ocaml offensive ofx ogdi ogg oggvorbis ogre on-the-fly-crypt openal openexr opengl openntpd openssh openssl ortp osc oscache oscar osp ospfapi oss overload pango parse-clocks pascal passfile pcapnav pcntl pcre pda pdfkit pdflib pear perl perlsuid pfpro pg-hier pg-vacuumdelay php physfs pie player plotutils plugin png pnp portaudio posix ppds pppd prelude pri priority procmail profile python qdbm qemu-fast qt quicktime quotas radius rar raw-mode rcu rdesktop readline real realms recode recursor reiserfs remote resperl rhythmbox rle roundrobin rpc rplay rpm rrdtool ruby samba sametime sample sasl savedconfig scanner scp screen sdl search-screen semanticfix sendfile sendmail sensord serial session sftp sftplogging sguil shape shaper sharedext sharedmem sheep shorten silc silvercity silverxp simplexml skey slang slp smartcard sms smtp smux sndfile snmp snortsam soap sockets socks5 softquota soundtouch source sourcecaps sox spamassassin speex spell spl sql srv sse sse-filters ssl startup-notification stats stream streamzap stroke struts subject-rewrite subp subtitles subversion suid svg svga swarmcache symlink sysfs syslog sysvipc szip t1lib talkfilters tcltk tcpd tcpmd5 tcsim tdb tetex text tga theora threads tidy tiff timidity tlen tokenizer tomsfastmath toolbar tools tos transcode translator transparent-proxy truetype truetype-fonts trusted type1 type1-fonts udpfromto uim uml underscores unicode ups urandom usb usepackagedmakefiles uudeview v4l v4l2 vcd vcdimager vdesktop vfat vhosts vidix vim visualization vlm vmdbmysql vnc voice vorbis vpopmail watchdog wddx web webdav wifi win32codecs withsamplescripts wma123 wmf wordexp wxwindows xanim xattr xchatdccserver xchattext xemacs xerces-c xface xforms xfs xim xine xinerama xlockrc xmail xml xml2 xmlrpc xmms xosd xpm xprint xrandr xscreensaver xsl xslt xv xvid xvmc yahoo yaz yv12 zapnet zapras zaptel zeo zeroconf zip zlib zvbi video_cards_nvidia userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

can someone help me get rid of this messages in dmesg, please !Last edited by sorcerer25 on Wed Oct 26, 2005 4:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

Although your messages are related to netbios-dgm, I don't think it's SAMBA who's logging them. I would look at iptables.

Your post should have gone to the Networking & Security forum. I'm going to ask a moderator to move it there.

----------

## sorcerer25

no firewall ... WHATSOEVER

and after /etc/init.d/samba stop

all messages stop

so, it is samba's fault  :Smile: 

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Try adding

```
syslog = 0
```

to your smb.conf file.

----------

## kallamej

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security, not a non-GUI initial installation question.

----------

## sorcerer25

seems like after all it is not samba's fault

some messagess i got without samba, and samba just boost up the number of messangess

syslog = 0 is not working  :Sad: 

any idea ?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

After reading the smb.conf page and skimming through the Samba: TOSHARG book, I don't have a clue.  :Sad: 

----------

## slam_head

What's the output of 'iptables -L'?

----------

## sorcerer25

iptables -vnxL

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

    pkts      bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

    pkts      bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

    pkts      bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination  

iptables -vnxL -t nat

Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

    pkts      bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

    pkts      bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

    pkts      bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

iptables -vnxL -t mangle

Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

    pkts      bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

    pkts      bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

    pkts      bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

    pkts      bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

    pkts      bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

how i said before, no firewall whatsoever  :Smile: 

i put a longer list of messagess, maybe someone have any idea:

4356010.886000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4356010.886000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=eth0 len=237

[4356010.886000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:138 192.168.1.255:138 L=237 S=0x00 I=184 F=0x4000 T=64

[4356680.886000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4356680.886000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=96

[4356680.886000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:137 127.0.0.1:137 L=96 S=0x00 I=283 F=0x4000 T=64

[4356680.886000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4356680.886000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=96

[4356680.886000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:137 127.0.0.1:137 L=96 S=0x00 I=284 F=0x4000 T=64

[4356680.886000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4356680.886000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=96

[4356680.886000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:137 127.0.0.1:137 L=96 S=0x00 I=285 F=0x4000 T=64

[4356680.886000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4356680.886000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=96

[4356680.886000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:137 127.0.0.1:137 L=96 S=0x00 I=286 F=0x4000 T=64

[4356680.886000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4356680.886000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=96

[4356680.886000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:137 127.0.0.1:137 L=96 S=0x00 I=287 F=0x4000 T=64

[4356721.891000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4356721.891000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=eth0 len=237

[4356721.891000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:138 192.168.1.255:138 L=237 S=0x00 I=185 F=0x4000 T=64

[4356721.891000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4356721.891000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=eth0 len=237

[4356721.891000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:138 192.168.1.255:138 L=237 S=0x00 I=186 F=0x4000 T=64

[4357456.891000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4357456.891000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=eth0 len=237

[4357456.891000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:138 192.168.1.255:138 L=237 S=0x00 I=187 F=0x4000 T=64

[4357456.891000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4357456.891000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=eth0 len=237

[4357456.891000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:138 192.168.1.255:138 L=237 S=0x00 I=188 F=0x4000 T=64

[4357892.892000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4357892.892000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=96

[4357892.892000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:137 127.0.0.1:137 L=96 S=0x00 I=288 F=0x4000 T=64

[4357892.892000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4357892.892000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=96

[4357892.892000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:137 127.0.0.1:137 L=96 S=0x00 I=289 F=0x4000 T=64

[4357892.892000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4357892.892000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=96

[4357892.892000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:137 127.0.0.1:137 L=96 S=0x00 I=290 F=0x4000 T=64

[4357892.892000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4357892.892000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=96

[4357892.892000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:137 127.0.0.1:137 L=96 S=0x00 I=291 F=0x4000 T=64

[4357892.892000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4357892.892000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=96

[4357892.892000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:137 127.0.0.1:137 L=96 S=0x00 I=292 F=0x4000 T=64

[4358182.897000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4358182.897000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=eth0 len=237

[4358182.897000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:138 192.168.1.255:138 L=237 S=0x00 I=189 F=0x4000 T=64

[4358182.897000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4358182.897000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=eth0 len=237

[4358182.897000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:138 192.168.1.255:138 L=237 S=0x00 I=190 F=0x4000 T=64

[4358908.897000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4358908.897000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=eth0 len=237

[4358908.897000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:138 192.168.1.255:138 L=237 S=0x00 I=191 F=0x4000 T=64

[4358908.897000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4358908.897000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=eth0 len=237

[4358908.897000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:138 192.168.1.255:138 L=237 S=0x00 I=192 F=0x4000 T=64

[4359108.897000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4359108.897000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=96

[4359108.897000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:137 127.0.0.1:137 L=96 S=0x00 I=293 F=0x4000 T=64

[4359108.897000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4359108.897000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=96

[4359108.897000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:137 127.0.0.1:137 L=96 S=0x00 I=294 F=0x4000 T=64

[4359108.897000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4359108.897000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=96

[4359108.897000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:137 127.0.0.1:137 L=96 S=0x00 I=295 F=0x4000 T=64

[4359108.897000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4359108.897000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=96

[4359108.897000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:137 127.0.0.1:137 L=96 S=0x00 I=296 F=0x4000 T=64

[4359108.897000] ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING 

[4359108.897000] skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=96

[4359108.897000] PROTO=17 192.168.1.2:137 127.0.0.1:137 L=96 S=0x00 I=297 F=0x4000 T=64

[4359385.493000] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

[4359420.531000] ip_conntrack version 2.1 (6143 buckets, 49144 max) - 248 bytes per conntrack

----------

## sorcerer25

solved: CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG = N in kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Well,

I would never thought about that. Good catch.

----------

## sorcerer25

thanks

----------

